# How soon after treatment do roaches die ?



## joecaption

Depending on just how many there are it could take weeks.
Just judging by the number your seeing and the differant locations I'd guess this is not a minor problum.
Did they take the time to remove the outlet and switch covers and spray inside?
Did they flip the furniture over to check for loose or missing dust skirts and spray under things like the couch and chairs?
Did they go under the sinks and slide back the escuntions (the plates sealing around the drywall where the pipes come through) and spray?
Did they slide out the ref. and stove and spray the wall behind them and up under them?
Anyone ever taken the time to air seal everything? Air sealing is simply sealing up all the holes in the top and bottom plates where wiring and plumbing were run.
Just a loose outlet or switch cover can be enough to give them a way in.

If they just walked around with a pump sprayer and only sprayed around the base of the walls they did not do there job.


----------



## HelpMe000

joecaption said:


> Did they take the time to remove the outlet and switch covers and spray inside?
> Did they flip the furniture over to check for loose or missing dust skirts and spray under things like the couch and chairs?
> Did they go under the sinks and slide back the escuntions (the plates sealing around the drywall where the pipes come through) and spray?
> Did they slide out the ref. and stove and spray the wall behind them and up under them?
> Anyone ever taken the time to air seal everything? Air sealing is simply sealing up all the holes in the top and bottom plates where wiring and plumbing were run.
> Just a loose outlet or switch cover can be enough to give them a way in.


No, they did not spray under the fridge or behind the stove. Nor did they flip the furniture and / or spray behind or under them. When you mention the outlet, do you mean electrical outlet ? Please help as I am beginning to get freaked out now. I have a young son with special needs who I tutor / work with during the day and these roaches are making it impossible to work with him in peace. I end up fleeing the house with my babies at the sight of these creatures, and my son is suffering as a result. He needs lots of therapy and I need my house to be able to give him the therapy that he needs. 



joecaption said:


> If they just walked around with a pump sprayer and only sprayed around the base of the walls they did not do there job.


Is there ANYTHING that I can do by myself ? This is beginning to affect me deeply and I don't have the money to keep calling these guys back. I heard that boric acid in the form of borax is very helpful - can I use this ? Please, please help me. I need my house back so I can focus on my child with special needs, not the roaches.


----------



## joecaption

Is there ANYTHING that I can do by myself ? This is beginning to affect me deeply and I don't have the money to keep calling these guys back. I heard that boric acid in the form of borax is very helpful - can I use this ? Please, please help me. I need my house back so I can focus on my child with special needs, not the roaches. 

Two differant products.
Any hardware store, box store, even Wal-Mart carrys Roach Away, which is Boric Acid. It kills them by dehydration not by poison so it's safe to use around kids of pets.

Not sure how you feel about it but if it was my home here's a list of things I would be doing.
Killing the power at the main breaker removing all outlet and switch covers. removing the outlets and switches. (no need to mess with any wiring just pull them out and push to the side to get them out of the way) Giving the holes where the wires come in a shot of the boric acid to try and get it inside the walls. Using latex expanding foam to seal up the holes in the box and if there's room some around the outside of the box, if there tight use latex caulking instead. You only need just enought to fill the cracks, not all over the walls. Only a tiny spray is needed when using the foam.

Pull the broiler out from under the stove, degreasing and cleaning everything in that area. Apply the boric acid all around under the stove.

Same thing with the ref.

Caulking around all baseboards and all trim around doors and windows if there's any tiny cracks.

Going under the sinks and shooting some boric acid behind the pipes then using more foam to seal up the holes.

Flipping the furniture over and applying more boric acid under it.
Apply the acid behind the stove and ref. and along the baseboards on the floor.


----------



## jjrbus

I also was told boric acid was safe to use. But it is a poison and should be used carefully. Not saying don't use it, but needs to be used with caution and common sense!

http://www.umm.edu/ency/article/002485.htm


----------



## Too old

Boric acid is poison. I would suggest using Diatomaceous Earth instead, especially on roaches. Here's a good supplier: http://www.earthworkshealth.com/


----------



## user1007

You would need to eat a small mountain of boric acid to have it hurt you. However, in large doses, it can render soil sterile for quite awhile. Diatamaceous earth works in the same way. The insects carry it back to their nests and the glass like edges of the minerals tear them apart and deyhdrates them too. They do not croak from a chemical reaction. The roach powder Joe mentions is inexpensive and something you can spray inside outlets, switches, the back of cabinets, etc. But trust your exterminator. 

Call your exterminator again and explain what is happening. The most effective coackroach treatments do not kill on contact but are carried back to nests. It may take awhile. Given your infestation it will take more than a couple of weeks. And as you suggested, put the exterminator on a schedule. Do not wait until you see the next infestation. 

Other than the boric acid or swimming pool filter stuff mentioned, the Combat disks work to a point but again not immediately. Anything else availed the consumer is a waste of money. Frankly, your exterminator has access to much safer and more effective insectisides. 

They may indeed be trying to move upstairs and away from whatever the exterminator used to flush them out. I would be wise to ask them to bait any upstairs bathrooms next time they come out.

As for prevention keeping the house clean and free of anything for them to eat is a great start. If you have pets, remember they like pet food. Are the trash cans or garbage bins kept near the house? Anything else around the perimeter of the house they might be eating? Weatherstripping bottoms of doors may help a bit. 

The fact that you are seeing so many during the day when you did not before may be a good thing. It means that the exterminators potion flushed them out of hiding. Most of them usually hide from light. Be diligent and you will get control of this.

Off topic. You might want to update your profile with basic geographic location so we know where you are. I am guessing, for no rational reason other than having lots of roaches, you are in the South? We certainly have our share of bugs up here so no reason I should jump to that conclusion I guess.


----------



## gobug

A teaspoon of boric acid is enough to kill a baby. Since it is a stomach poison it can effect pets if they lick it off their paws. No pro I ever met used any boric acid, unless as the active ingredient in a bait.


There are boric acid sticks that can be used to draw a chalk line on walls, or cabinets. These are less toxic than the normal boric acid approach because normal boric acid does not stick to the sides and tops of the inside of cabinets. It just makes a layer on flat horizontal surfaces, like floors, counters, and cabinet shelves. 

The time it takes to kill a roach is based upon it's exposure to the chosen pesticide and the specific pesticide used. I used 3 products for each roach treatment. Pyrethroid, Gentrol, and bait. Usually it took a couple weeks to eliminate the problem, but a good thorough treatment made an immediate improvement. 


DE is toxic. Do not breathe it. Silicosis results. Like boric acid, it is difficult to get to all the needed roach locations (like up under counters, behind backsplashes, up under drawers....)

Toxicity is a measure, like temperature. Everything is toxic, especially nothing (you will die instantly if you step into a vacuum). A product labeled as non-toxic worries me from the start. It is like something without a temperature, like just a passing thought, minimal reality.

Water has a toxicity, so does beer, lettuce, air, anything. Limit your risk by controlling your exposure.

If you spray a roach directly, it will die most quickly. Otherwise, it takes the roach time to gather a lethal dose. Encapsulated pesticides are my favorite because the roaches pick up more pesticide more quickly, and it is less toxic to people and pets. 

Pyrethroids are repellant. Roaches tend to stay away or are chased away. Gentrol stops babies from becoming sexually mature adults, hence no dead bugs, just no new adult bugs. 

The baits are a great addition. Any roach that eats it will die. It just must be placed in the good spots. There are varieties available at most big box hardware, even grocery stores. Gentrol makes the roaches eat more, and help baits exterminate them.

I am surprised that the exterminator did not pull the fridge and the stove away from the wall. Change companies or insist on a different tech, a free retreat, information, and a guarantee.

What kind of roaches do you have?? The most common roach (german) is usually near water supplies, like kitchen and bathroom (not garages and stairways). Size and color are the best indicators of which roach you have. German roaches are about 3/4 inch long with a light brown color(babies are almost black).

I have seen German roach infestations bad enough to have them in every room, but that is not common.


----------



## ddawg16

Nice timing of this thread.....

We had them living in the door of our dishwasher.....

We might see 1 or 2 at night....

Last night....a bunch...but I think it's because we found a second nest.....they were living in a small space between the sink and counter top....

I've pulled out all the drawers....nothing....

I've noticed that when you get the nest....you see a bunch all of a sudden because I think they are looking for a new home....it's when you only see one or two when you turn on the lights that indicates you have an on going issue.

Right now....it's war....

I've noticed that were ever there seems to be a nest, you find what looks like dark little dots in the area....(their poop?).


----------



## gobug

Dishwashers are a bit complex. You have a drain, and lots of little spaces. Roaches prefer tight quarters. Since you wash dishes in the dishwasher, care must be taken if pesticides are used. I used an aerosol to get into the spaces inside the door, and a short life residual pesticide inside if the habitat was vacant. Running the dishwasher on hot with a soap will most likely remove all of the pesticide inside. Hence, empty dishes and do the clean cycle prior to returning any dishes.

The word "nest" related to roaches is not really a nest, but a space which is tight, dark, close to their water, and close to food. As their population grows, they stay close to food and water. Droppings do look like pepper flecks. They are a clue about where to treat. Especially with the baits. 

"Nests" will evacuate if repellant pesticides get there. A pyrethroid aerosol will definitely make them run from the "nest".

A couple tricks: do not leave dirty dishes overnight (even in the dw); remove rags and sponges (put them in a jar); completely empty the contents of the kitchen prior to any application, except bait, consider insect glue boards (there are roach glue boards with roach attractants).


----------



## henrylarry6

Boric acid works well on roaches but you need to be careful using it in the kitchen.


----------



## shahidsaif

work well. thanks.


----------



## jmd87

HelpMe00 - Any update on your problem? I've been DIY treating a German roach problem for about a month now. Finally called an exterminator last week and still seeing roaches this morning. Would like to know if time or the roaches are going to win this battle


----------



## busyhammer

Anyone tried the pest control spray cans they have at HD/Lowes/Menards? They are large cans and have some kind of spray attachment on them. It looks a lot like the ones the pest technicians use. Is it the same chemicals? They are about $30 a unit so much more cost effective.


----------



## jmd87

I did, don't bother. Call a pro like I did, and after about a month your troubles will finally be over.


----------



## busyhammer

We have also had this done and in the past the technician gave us an invoice of what chemicals he used during the spray (diluted in water). Are commercial pest chemicals available to the public? The Spray cans themselves can be bought at places like HD/Lowes/Menards etc...


----------



## jmd87

busyhammer said:


> We have also had this done and in the past the technician gave us an invoice of what chemicals he used during the spray (diluted in water). Are commercial pest chemicals available to the public? The Spray cans themselves can be bought at places like HD/Lowes/Menards etc...


Nope. Need a license


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

HelpMe000 said:


> No, they did not spray under the fridge or behind the stove. Nor did they flip the furniture and / or spray behind or under them. When you mention the outlet, do you mean electrical outlet ? Please help as I am beginning to get freaked out now. I have a young son with special needs who I tutor / work with during the day and these roaches are making it impossible to work with him in peace. I end up fleeing the house with my babies at the sight of these creatures, and my son is suffering as a result. He needs lots of therapy and I need my house to be able to give him the therapy that he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there ANYTHING that I can do by myself ? This is beginning to affect me deeply and I don't have the money to keep calling these guys back. I heard that boric acid in the form of borax is very helpful - can I use this ? Please, please help me. I need my house back so I can focus on my child with special needs, not the roaches.


I'm not any exterminator expert, and I suspect there are different types of roaches, but in southern Nevada home, we have many cockroaches around...BUT Spectracide and Ortho home Defense (10 dollars/gal with sparyer and good inside an out,) works GREAT for me.

It kills in a matter of minutes and kills residually as well. The roaches end up on their backs as they die....so there is some cleanup. I spray the perimeter outside and all the doorways or possible entry points. Lasts along time also.

Good luck


----------

